# Game 8: Portland Roaches @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

_"Locking down the paint since 2006"_

*Storylines:*

- "Miles Away": Team announced today that Darius Miles will undergo Microfracture surgery, rendering him unusable to the team.

- "Injury, woah": Przybilla, Roy, and LaFrentz didn't travel with the team. Przybilla is about a week away, Roy is 2 weeks away, and Lafrentz? Who the hell knows!

- "Get on the LTrain": Fortunately, Portland fans have something to get excited about. LaMarcus Aldridge returned to action on Sunday, scoring 10 points and 8 rebounds in only 19 minutes. Although he's only been through one contact practice at this point, McMillan says he plans on giving him more minutes tonight. Whether that means Jamaal Magloire is headed to the bench is another matter.

- "Stealing wins": Say what you want about this year's Blazer team, but one thing they do is never give up. Portland has come back to win against Seattle, Minnesota, New Orleans, and LA. Aldridge even helped Portland storm back against Dallas, but the comeback effort came up short. Pity.

- "Inexpensive Throws": Portland is 7th in the league from the charity stripe this season, a key in each of their 4 wins. From the field, they are 10th, both improvements from last season.

*Blazers:*
PG: Jarrett Jack
SG: Martell Webster
SF: Ime Udoka
PF: Zach Randolph
C: Jamaal Magloire

X Factor(s): LaMarcus Aldridge, Travis Outlaw

*Minnesota:* 
PG: Mike James
SG: Ricky Davis
SF: Trenton Hassell
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Mark Blount

X Factor(s): Craig Smith, Randy Foye


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

No word yet out of the pregame show on whether Aldridge is starting. Unlikely.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

nate is ****ing hard headed this same linup is not doing **** but he allow us to get down 8 to zero before he does anything we need to change the line up it dosent work take maglore out put in aldreadg maglore sucks


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

holy crap... did we miss warmups tonight??


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

blazers2285 said:


> nate is ****ing hard headed this same linup is not doing **** but he allow us to get down 8 to zero before he does anything we need to change the line up it dosent work take maglore out put in aldreadg maglore sucks


Dude, chill. It's not like Nate wants to start JAM along side Zach. Unfortunately Joel and Raef are hurt and he's left with no other option. 

Aldridge has only been back for 1 game.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Look on the bright side, the pieces of garbage (Jamal and Dan Dickau) will never play again as long as we're healthy.

Way to inbound right to the other team Dan ********.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw that too, right before the 1st quarter ends. Outlaw or someone should have gotten more open though.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

down 30-11 after 1 :curse:


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

This team looks pathetic tonight. Juan Dixon and Dan Dickau or some of the guys I hate the most on the team. Martell is so far away defense wise, he can't play extended minutes. The team has no direction without Zbo in the lineup, and Outlaw still has no outside shot yet that's all he's shooting. 

I'm very disappointed they came out this way after what was said by Ricky Davis. I'm growing tired of Ime Udoka also.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

somehow I don't think this is going to end good.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Dan wont play much longer than this might as well play Sergio! Jamaal is doing crap agian no one besides Zbo is doing anything including aldridge.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The one bright note is Aldridge.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

It's times like thse that I really wish we would have got Delfino for for Dixon. He'd be a perfect SF for this team right now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Grahm has been nothing but mistakes and missed shots today, why is he getting so many minutes?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm thinking Blazers 65 Timberwolves 111. I'm glad I didn't make any predictions on this game. Alot of people are going to have their averages drop big time.

Everyone was saying, "oh ya Dickau is just as good as Blake" What a crock! Neither Dickau nor Magliore should even be in the NBA.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> Grahm has been nothing but mistakes and missed shots today, why is he getting so many minutes?


Because Udoka is doing the same, so might as well go with the size I guess haha


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> I'm thinking Blazers 65 Timberwolves 111. I'm glad I didn't make any predictions on this game. Alot of people are going to have their averages drop big time.
> 
> Everyone was saying, "oh ya Dickau is just as good as Blake" What a crock! Neither Dickau nor Magliore should even be in the NBA.


well, Blake isn't exactly lighting up the league either..and Dickaus best year is better than Blakes best year.

Thats not to say that Dickau is playing great


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Blazers being outrebounded 23-7 late in the 2nd quarter


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Hap said:


> well, Blake isn't exactly lighting up the league either..and Dickaus best year is better than Blakes best year.
> 
> Thats not to say that Dickau is playing great


only at the offensive end.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

the 'sota commentators are really harsh on us....

but we do look really bad tonight.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Halftime . . . down by 18. It's not over.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy ****ing hell. WHY CAN'T ANYONE SHOOT WORTH CRAP?!!? I turned it off at 45-27. Dickau, Graham, and Magloire piss me off.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> well, Blake isn't exactly lighting up the league either..and Dickaus best year is better than Blakes best year.
> 
> Thats not to say that Dickau is playing great



Blake's got a 7 to 1 assist to turnover ratio, and we know he can score and be a pesky defender. So far Dickau has just been a turnover machine and he looks like a little leaguer when he tries to take the ball up the court. Blake was a solid Backup, and we traded him for some piece of junk, and left ourselves without a solid backup PG.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

i really dislike dan dickau


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

in one of my posts earlier today, I said the Blazers have 2 main problems:
1) they give up too many easy baskets
2) they spot other teams 10-16 points.

Unfortunately, they've spotted Minny over 20 tonight :curse: 

I'm not watching on TV, but my guess is that they've given up
some easy baskets as well


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> Blake's got a 7 to 1 assist to turnover ratio, and we know he can score and be a pesky defender. So far Dickau has just been a turnover machine and he looks like a little leaguer when he tries to take the ball up the court. Blake was a solid Backup, and we traded him for some piece of junk, and left ourselves without a solid backup PG.


Magloire wasn't a piece of junk until now. We did find ourself a solid backup PG and that is Brandon Roy. Still, Magloire is out of shape and looks like trash


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What do you mean by until 'now'? He's been bad since he's been a TrailBlazer. We're giving up easy baskets as an earlier poster said because Magilore doesn't play help defense. This guy has no offense or defense!!! It's so pathetic.

We are missing Joel and Roy in a MAJOR way right now. This **** should stop as soon as they return.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> Blake's got a 7 to 1 assist to turnover ratio,


uh, no he doesn't.



> and we know he can score and be a pesky defender. So far Dickau has just been a turnover machine


um..in 5 games he's played this year ( not counting tonite) Dickau has 2 turnovers. Thats 2 less than Blake.

Per 48, for their careers, Dickau is 3.7 turnovers, and Blake is 3.1 And that included a whole season where Dickau was the starter and played more minutes than Blake did and didn't share the starting PG spot with 3 players. 



> and he looks like a little leaguer when he tries to take the ball up the court. Blake was a solid Backup, and we traded him for some piece of junk, and left ourselves without a solid backup PG.


Blake has sucked bean dip this year, so has Dickau. Not like Blake is clearly better (or that Dickau is clearly worse).


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Can someone tell me if either of the two broadcasters on TV have mentioned the whole "Cockroaches" subject, and if so, did they mention anything about the next time the Wolves are back in Portland?


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> What do you mean by until 'now'? He's been bad since he's been a TrailBlazer. We're giving up easy baskets as an earlier poster said because Magilore doesn't play help defense. This guy has no offense or defense!!! It's so pathetic.
> 
> We are missing Joel and Roy in a MAJOR way right now. This **** should stop as soon as they return.


I meant he hasn't been trash until he became a Blazer. When we traded for him, he was still a good player.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Sergio looks good, I wonder why Dickau gets played over him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Sergio! Nice pass. Ya, we have a great future ahead of us!


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

lol @ magloire getting dunked on by randy foye...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To bad Aldridge isn't in there with Sergio.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice move by Sergio at the 7 min mark in the fourth. He dribbles and moves quicker than dickau. He even scored by himself - nice drive to the basket.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow! Sergio!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's a amazing stat, 7 assists in this quarter all from Sergio.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, Sergio looked fantastic out there. Absolutely brilliant. 

I was feeling pretty down about these guys until the fourth quarter came around. Now I have a bright spot to focus on.

8 assists in a quarter is impressive, garbage time or no.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

See what happens when I don't make the game thread?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what was the final score?

should we start a gushing sergio thread like we did with lamarc?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it's interesting that two players that quick (and others) said were a while away from being able to make a decent showing in the NBA (sergio and lamarcus) both had solid performances in their respective (legit) first games. 

8 assists for Sergio, and 10 and 8 followed up by 7-4 and 3 blocks the next night while not being eaten alive by Garnett?

not bad for guys who were supposed to be D-League players, eh?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I did like seeing Travis NOT back down from Garnett when Garnett was his usual "in your face" trash talking ***#[email protected] self. It was also nice to see Zach step in twice and stick up for him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought Aldridge did a nice job guarding KG. He also showed he is willing to get tough down low with his blocks. Absolutely no reason not to start him ahead of Magloire.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well magloire might be traded soon so we wont have to worry about it


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> what was the final score?
> 
> should we start a gushing sergio thread like we did with lamarc?


Yes, yes we should!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm not surprised we are missing Roy more as a backup PG then a starting SG.


----------

